# Does anyone know the Inuit or Native Alaskan name for "Big Dog/s"?



## Arctichicken (Aug 16, 2008)

Does anyone know the Inuit or Native Alaskan name for "Big Dog/s"?


I know this is probably a little off topic, BUT my hubby swears he heard the word before and he really liked it. We are starting up our kennel and trying to remember this name to incorporate into the name of our kennel and farm. We raise Giant Alaskan Malamutes so that was the main reason for wanting the name. 
He thinks he heard it  in the either the "snow dogs" movie or "8 below". Any help would be much appreciated...Thank you, Stephanie


I will be posting this on a few of the other forums too.


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Aug 16, 2008)

Is there a book @ the library in your state of Alaska that has translations of the native Alaskans', their ways ( Heritage)  and their tongue? Or go to a tourist shop...there's lots of things there.  Maybe something on the Malamute and how it is related to the wolves? Just a couple of ideas...I hope you find it! 



			
				Arctichicken said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the Inuit or Native Alaskan name for "Big Dog/s"?
> 
> 
> I know this is probably a little off topic, BUT my hubby swears he heard the word before and he really liked it. We are starting up our kennel and trying to remember this name to incorporate into the name of our kennel and farm. We raise Giant Alaskan Malamutes so that was the main reason for wanting the name.
> ...


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Aug 16, 2008)

Is it Quimmig? or something like that?


----------



## Arctichicken (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## czilas (Aug 20, 2008)

It is Qimmiq.


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh My! It was Quimmig? I thought so...but needed verification...  Thanks


----------

